# Meinungen zu Ms-Tech Ms-n750-Val



## krolf (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo 

Was haltet ihr von diesen Netzteil ; hdd-tech24 - 750 WATT PC Netzteil ATX 120mm SILENT Lüfter MS-TECH

Gruß


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. Mai 2012)

Nix. Für 37€ 750W? Da kannst du keine Qualität erwarten. 

Ich würde auf jeden Fall ein Markennetzteil kaufen. Z.B. von BeQuiet, Cougar, Corsair, ... 

Welche Komponenten willst du damit denn versorgen?
Wenn man nicht mehrere Grafikkarten hat, wird man 750W (bei Markengeräten) nie brauchen.

EDIT: Google einfach mal: MS-Tech Netzteil Qualität
Dann willst du das nichtmehr haben. 

http://www.testberichte.de/p/ms-tech-tests/ms-n750-val-testbericht.html


----------



## Westcoast (17. Mai 2012)

37 euro und 750 watt, da kann nichts gutes bei herauskommen. 

gute hersteller sind: Enermax, seasonic, cougar, corsair, tagan, antec, bequiet usw.


----------



## FreezerX (17. Mai 2012)

Das Netzteil bietet trotz 750W Angabe nur einen 6Pin PCIe Anschluss (laut Homepage), das sagt alles. 

Was für ein System möchtest du mit dem Netzteil betreiben?


----------



## skyscraper (17. Mai 2012)

Äh äh. Auch, wenns teuer wird, mindestens ein NT aus Cougars A-Serie. Besser ein Pure Power L8 und idealerweise ein Straight Power E9.


----------



## krolf (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo 

Will mir kein neues kaufen , wollte einfach mal so eure Meinungen wissen , weil ich das Netzteil habe und naja läuft ganz gut , also kann nicht sagen es schlecht ist , und Bequiet ist nicht so gut wie ihr denkt , bei Bequiet hat man das problem das die Netzteile manchmal nicht Funktionieren also die Funktionieren nicht mit jeden Mainboard , das ist der Hacken an Bequiet und das kenne ich aus eigener Erfahrung.

Gruß


----------



## FreezerX (18. Mai 2012)

Probleme können bei jedem Hersteller auftreten. Das von dir genannte be quiet! Problem habe ich noch nie gehört. Zumindest von der E8 und E9 Serie kann ich persönlich sagen, dass ich keine Probleme kenne (und schon einige gesehen).

Welches System betreibst du mit dem Netzteil, bzw. möchtest du aufrüsten?


----------



## krolf (18. Mai 2012)

Nichts will ich umrüsten oder sonst was , lest doch mal habe geschrieben , wollte nur eure Meinung hören  betreibe einen Wundervollen Q6600 @ 3,0 Ghz und eine 9800GT mit den Mainboard MSI P35D3  

Gruß


----------



## FreezerX (18. Mai 2012)

Wenn es läuft und du keine neue Hardware willst, kannst du es natürlich drin lassen. 
Neuere Netzteile bieten deutliche höhere Effizienz (~90%), haben Kabelmanagement, bieten sehr stabile Spannungen mit geringen Rippel&Noise Werten (Spannungsschwankungen), und sind meist sehr leise. 
Da du zufrieden bist, passt alles.


----------



## Philipus II (18. Mai 2012)

Das Ding gehört in die Tonne.


----------



## krolf (18. Mai 2012)

Wen ich sowas lese , das ding gehört in die tonne , da kriege ich Hals , begründe doch mal warum? o,O ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2012)

krolf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Was haltet ihr von diesen Netzteil ; hdd-tech24 - 750 WATT PC Netzteil ATX 120mm SILENT Lüfter MS-TECH
> 
> Gruß



Das ist Crap aller erster Güte.  



krolf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Will mir kein neues kaufen , wollte einfach mal so eure Meinungen wissen , weil ich das Netzteil habe und naja läuft ganz gut , also kann nicht sagen es schlecht ist , und Bequiet ist nicht so gut wie ihr denkt , bei Bequiet hat man das problem das die Netzteile manchmal nicht Funktionieren also die Funktionieren nicht mit jeden Mainboard , das ist der Hacken an Bequiet und das kenne ich aus eigener Erfahrung.
> 
> Gruß



Du hast es schon? 
Wieso kaufst du sowas? 
750 Watt für 35 Euro? Ist es nicht offensichtlich, dass so ein Netzteil nichts taugen kann?



krolf schrieb:


> Nichts will ich umrüsten oder sonst was , lest doch mal habe geschrieben , wollte nur eure Meinung hören  betreibe einen Wundervollen Q6600 @ 3,0 Ghz und eine 9800GT mit den Mainboard MSI P35D3


 
Die 9800GT zieht ja auch praktisch nichts. Das gesamte System wird so um die 280 Watt unter Last saugen. Das schafft das Netzteil so gerade eben, mit einer super Effizienz von vielleicht 70%.
Wahrscheinlich streckt es ab 350 Watt alle Kabel von sich und brennt ab 380 Watt auf.

Wenn ich du wäre würde ich das Teil ganz schnell in die Mülltonne werfen und ein neues kaufen.
750 Watt sind völlig an der Realität vorbei. Ein Straight E9 450 Watt ist ausreichend für dich. Wenn du kein BeQuiet willst kannst du was auf Seasonic Basis kaufen wie das Antec High Current Gamer oder das XFX Core.



krolf schrieb:


> Wen ich sowas lese , das ding gehört in die tonne , da kriege ich Hals , begründe doch mal warum? o,O ^^



Es leistet nicht das, was auf dem Aufkleber steht. 
Schau dir mal diesen Vergleich an. Dann sollte das deutlich werden.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...mbat-power-750w-oder-preiswert-vs-billig.html


----------



## Cuddleman (18. Mai 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> 37 euro und 750 watt, da kann nichts gutes bei herauskommen.
> 
> gute hersteller sind: Enermax, seasonic, cougar, corsair, tagan, antec, bequiet usw.


 
Diese Aussage, ist so nicht richtig!!

Einige, die hier als (Marken)-Hersteller meist bezeichnet werden, lassen ihre Netzteile, mit eigenem Logo, von anderen herstellen. Selbst Be Quiet lässt, bestimmte NT's, anfertigen, was den Großteil ihres Angebots aber nicht betrifft.

Siehe z.B. hier:http://translate.google.de/translat...views/power-supply-oem-manufacturer,2913.html


----------



## Cuddleman (18. Mai 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist Crap aller erster Güte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich betreibe selber einige "Billig-NT's", bzw. verbaue anderweitig solche (auf Wunsch, auch Marken-NT's, hier dafür mit späteren Ausfallerscheinungen), ohne bisherige Ausfälle und kann die Schwarzmalerei nicht bestätigen. Jedoch handle ich nach dem Grundsatz, die angegebene Leistung durch das PC-System nur zu 60-max.70% auszureizen und das bei optimalster Kühlung. Letzteres heißt bei mir, nur NT's im PC oben zu verbauen, da hier die geringste Staubbelastung anfällt! Was den Punkt, Lautheit angeht, können die "Billigen" sehr vielen Marken das Wasser reichen. In Punkto Sicherheitseinrichtungen eher nicht, jedoch nach meinen Grundsatz, auch nicht unbedingt nötig


----------



## poiu (18. Mai 2012)

wie schon gesagt wurde MS Tech 750W mit einem PCIe Stecker, das teil wird ein 300W NT sein mit 750W Stecker, wie das Compat Power und das andere zeug.


Für 38€ hättest du ein brauchbares NT bekommen was vollkommen für denn PC ausgereicht hätte, aber der Watt Wahn halt.


kauf dir ein davon


FSP Fortron/Source Hexa 500W ATX 2.3 (PPA4003201) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
FSP Fortron/Source Hexa 400W ATX 2.3 (PPA4003201) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Cougar A350 350W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Rasurbo Real&Power 350W ATX 2.3 (RAP350) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Cooler Master GX Series 80PLUS Bronze 450W ATX 2.3 (RS-450-ACAA-D3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


und male mit dem Edding 1500W drauf


----------



## Cuddleman (18. Mai 2012)

Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!! Welches NT hat einen 750W Stecker? Keins, außer das Netzkabel das mit max. 1600-2000W belastbar sein dürfte, je nach Querschnitt!

Hier steht zu lesen, das zwei PCI-E Stecker mit je einmal 8 und 6 Pin vorhanden sind. Das groh an Leistung wird hier nach altbekannten Anforderungen im 3,3+5,0V Bereich erzeugt, was z.B. viele Jahre lang von Asus demonstrativ auf deren Webseite gefordert wurde!!!


----------



## poiu (18. Mai 2012)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!!



wahre aussage, solltest deinen eigenen Rat befolgen, denn ein teilbarer 6+2Pin Express Stecker ist immer noch  *ein * einziger Stecker 

PRODUCT DETAIL - MS-TECH Technology

somit *Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!*


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Mai 2012)

krolf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Was haltet ihr von diesen Netzteil ; hdd-tech24 - 750 WATT PC Netzteil ATX 120mm SILENT Lüfter MS-TECH
> 
> Gruß


 Nix, warum sollten wir auch davon was halten?!

Diese billigst Teile sind völlig sinnlos und dienen einzig 'uninformierten' Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.
Denn, wenn du mal geschaut hättest, hättest du festgestellt, dass gescheite 750W Geräte nicht unter 100€ zu haben sind und jetzt dieses Angebot mit unter 40€ sollte eigentlich die Alarmglocken bimmeln lassen - wenn man mal drüber nachgedacht hätt...


----------



## Gast20140625 (18. Mai 2012)

poiu schrieb:
			
		

> wie schon gesagt wurde MS Tech 750W mit einem PCIe Stecker, das teil wird ein 300W NT sein mit 750W Stecker, wie das Compat Power und das andere zeug.



Nicht ganz, es dürfte so ca 450W bis 500W haben, denn ab 500W Belastung schaltet es zuverlässig ab. 
(siehe mein Link)

Wenn es in deinem PC gut funktioniert, kannst du es so lassen. Dank weniger Sicherheitsschaltungen ist die Gefahr das es deinen PC mitnimmt, wenn es kaputt geht allerdings größer. 
Wenn du dir mal eine starke Graka kaufen willst, wirst du dir auch ein neues Netzteil kaufen müssen.


----------



## Cuddleman (18. Mai 2012)

poiu schrieb:


> wahre aussage, solltest deinen eigenen Rat befolgen, denn ein teilbarer 6+2Pin Express Stecker ist immer noch *ein *einziger Stecker
> 
> PRODUCT DETAIL - MS-TECH Technology
> 
> somit *Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!*


 
Wohl nicht ganz.

Die Erläuterung auf dem Datenblatt irreführend, da sehr oft 8 Pin Anchlüße durch 6+2 genauer beschrieben werden und dadurch auch nicht den Eindruck von je einem 8 und 6 Pin-Stecker aufkommen lassen.

Andererseits hat ... nur von einem PCI-E Anschluß geschrieben, so das ich den Vorwurf mir gefallen lassen muß!


----------



## FreezerX (18. Mai 2012)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Und immernoch sind es zwei PCI-E Stecker, laut Datenblatt! Einer mit 6+2 und einer mit 6.


 
Nein, es ist nur ein 6+2 Pin Stecker. Das heißt du kannst einen 6Pin oder einen 8Pin versorgen. Einen zweiten Anschluss für Grafikkarten gibt es nicht.
Hier ist das Datenblatt und dort steht es ganz klar: http://www.ms-tech.de/de/datenblatt/MS-N750VAL.pdf


----------



## Cuddleman (18. Mai 2012)

FreezerX schrieb:


> Nein, es ist nur ein 6+2 Pin Stecker. Das heißt du kannst einen 6Pin oder einen 8Pin versorgen. Einen zweiten Anschluss für Grafikkarten gibt es nicht.
> Hier ist das Datenblatt und dort steht es ganz klar: http://www.ms-tech.de/de/datenblatt/MS-N750VAL.pdf


 
Du warst zu schnell mit dem Antworten, ich hab bei MS-Tech selber schon nachgesehen. (siehe Änderung 11:11Uhr)


----------



## jumpel (18. Mai 2012)

...und dann "SLI-Ready" draufschreiben.
Wer betreibt denn SLI mit zwei HD7750? ;]

Nene, also meine Erfahrungen mit billig Netzteilen sind 50:50
Zwei LC-Power sind mir nach weniger als 1 Jahr Betriebsdauer abgeraucht und zwei weitere, von denen ich die Namen nichtmal kenne laufen seit 4-5 Jahren.
Allerdings in Arbeits PC's ohne Backupfunktion o.ä.
Bei "anständigen" Rechnern greife ich nie zu billig NT's.


----------



## poiu (18. Mai 2012)

@FreezerX

joop hatte ich auch auf der Hersteller page Verlinkt das dort so Verwirrend erläutert wird spricht ja nicht für denn Hersteller  

nebenbei ist ein PCIe 6+2Pin Stecker sowieso ein Treppenwitz, oder kennt einer von euch eine Graka mit einem einzigen 8Pin Anschluss 

@john201050

das muss nicht viel heißen, hab hier ein 300W NT das sogar eine Problemlos eine GTX295 + i7 befeuert und bei Furmark weit über 400W aus der Dose zeiht

das teil schaltet erst bei 500W ab XD

Ein 1000W das 1300W liefert, die Cougar A400 sollen auch erst bei 800W abschalten wenn ich mich richtig entsinne
nur wiel ein NT das Liefert heißt es nicht das es dafür ausgelegt worden ist bzw. das lange macht 

und ob es innerhalb der ATX Spezifaktionen bleibt steht auf eine nganz anderen Blatt das 1000W NT lieferte da nur noch 10,8V@12V leitung


----------



## Cuddleman (18. Mai 2012)

poiu schrieb:


> @FreezerX
> 
> joop hatte ich auch auf der Hersteller page Verlinkt das dort so Verwirrend erläutert wird spricht ja nicht für denn Hersteller
> 
> ...


 
Beim MS-Tech-Link zu ersehen, spricht man dort von 6 und 2 Pin PCI-E, am Aufdruck des NT-Gehäuse, ganz besonders die Beschreibung des Händlers, ist das meiner Meinung nach, so nicht ersichtlich.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (18. Mai 2012)

@TE: Ich kann bei Gott nicht verstehen, was du mit solchen NTs anfangen willst.
Sie sind unglaublich uneffizient, sie liefern sehr schlechte Spannungen und rauchen auch mal gerne ab. Das muss nicht passieren, kann aber. In meiner Umgebung sind 2 von 2 verbauten Billignetzteilen bereits abgeflogen. Das eine war ein LC-Power mit 550w, dass durch einen Phenom 2 955 und eine HD 4890 in die Knie ging, das andere war ein LC-Power mit 850w (!), das durch einen C2Q 6600 und eine GTS 250 (!!!) das Zeitliche segnete. Solche Netzteile haben einfach keinen Sinn, vor allem dann, wenn sie draufgehen, besteht akute Gefahr für deine Hardware. Eine Spannungsspitze und aus die Maus.
Und außerdem: wenn du einen Sportwagen konstruierst, was wäre dir wohl lieber? Eine Hochleistungseinspritzanlage oder lieber die von einem gebrauchten Trabbi? Also ich weiß ja nicht...
Btw: zum Problem mit deinem BeQuiet:
Wie schon gesagt wurde, das kann jedem passieren. Kurz Garantie einfordern und fertig. Wo liegt das Problem?
Schön für dich, dass du Glück mit deinem MS-Tech-Netzteil hattest, wir wissen es allerdings besser und sind uns Bewusst, dass diese Netzteile kaum zu gebrauchen sind.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Adi1 (18. Mai 2012)

Solche Netzteile sollten mit Vorsicht gesehen werden. Neben ihrer Hauptaufgabe als Stromlieferanten, müssen sie im Fehlerfall den Rechner sicher vom Netz trennen. Wenn dann die sicherheitsrelevanten Schutzschaltungen fehlen, nun dann......


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2012)

Jetzt habt ihr den Threadstarter aber abgeschreckt.  
Das MS Tech ist Schrott. Es ist einfach so. Es liefert zwar die Leistung für das aktuelle Systeme. Aber niemand weiß wie sehr es sich dafür quälen muss und es kann schon Morgen auseinander platzen.

Wenn dir deine Hardware lieb ist kaufst du dir ein neues Netzteil. Ein 450 Watt Netzteil reicht und muss auch nicht teuer sein.
Rasurbo Real&Power 450W ATX 2.3 (RAP450) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## krolf (18. Mai 2012)

Okay , naja nun habe ich es schon und umtauschen wird ja sicher nicht drinne sein hab es seit ca. ein halben Jahr ^^ 

und ich hatte mal mit den Verkäufer geschrieben und er meinte es hat eine Effizienz von <80% , also unter 80 oder?

Gruß


----------



## Cuddleman (18. Mai 2012)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> @TE: Ich kann bei Gott nicht verstehen, was du mit solchen NTs anfangen willst.
> Sie sind unglaublich uneffizient, sie liefern sehr schlechte Spannungen und rauchen auch mal gerne ab. Das muss nicht passieren, kann aber. In meiner Umgebung sind 2 von 2 verbauten Billignetzteilen bereits abgeflogen. Das eine war ein LC-Power mit 550w, dass durch einen Phenom 2 955 und eine HD 4890 in die Knie ging, das andere war ein LC-Power mit 850w (!), das durch einen C2Q 6600 und eine GTS 250 (!!!) das Zeitliche segnete. Solche Netzteile haben einfach keinen Sinn, vor allem dann, wenn sie draufgehen, besteht akute Gefahr für deine Hardware. Eine Spannungsspitze und aus die Maus.
> Und außerdem: wenn du einen Sportwagen konstruierst, was wäre dir wohl lieber? Eine Hochleistungseinspritzanlage oder lieber die von einem gebrauchten Trabbi? Also ich weiß ja nicht...
> Btw: zum Problem mit deinem BeQuiet:
> ...


 
Ich betreibe ein LC-Power 6550, mit einem Phenom 965BE und aus Platzgründen eine Sapphire 6870, einschließlich 3 HDD's und GA770 UD3, sowie einem Zalman CNPS8700 und 2 Bequiet-92mm Lüftern. Das ganze im engsten Raum eines Werkzeugkoffers vom Baumarkt, bei dem obendrein der Monitor im Deckel ist. Nun sind's schon mehr als 2 Jahre, ohne das es irgend einen NT-Defekt gegeben hat. Raumtemperaturen von erschlagenden 25-28°C hat der Stunden- und Tagelang ausgehalten, wobei die allgemeine Nutzung bei mindestens 5 Tage, 24h Dauerbetrieb abverlangt werden, meist mit ArmA I und II, oder anderen belastenden Anwendungen.

Meine anderen PC's betreibe ich ebenfalls mit billigen NT's, von Trust mit 570W, sowie Sinan und Tagan(letzteres kam mal 129 DM) mit 450W. Auch hier keine Ausfälle!

Ein Enermax EG365AX und ein BeQuiet, sind bei mir persönlich die beklagenswerten Opfer. Viel Geld zu mäßiger Qualität.

Sollte das nur Glück sein, nee nee Freunde!!!


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Mai 2012)

Toll und weil bei dir das so ist, Cuddleman, muss es allgemeingültig und die reinste Wahrheit sein?! Ist dir schon mal in den Sinn gekommen, dass sich eine gewisse Defektrate gar nicht vermeiden lässt?!

Der Punkt ist: bei Markenherstellern steht erstens drauf, wass sekundärseitig raus kommt und nicht irgendein Blödsinn, wie das bei den von dir genannten der Fall ist. Dazu kommt, dass bei Markenartikeln idR auch nichts passiert, wenn mal was ausfällt. Bei NoName Zeugs, bei denen die Qualität völlig egal ist, kann auch schon mal böses passieren, weil die Qualität nicht im Vordergrund steht. 



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Sollte das nur Glück sein, nee nee Freunde!!!


 Ja, daher ist dein gehype von deinen Teilen absolut unangebracht. Zumal es absolut KEINEN SINN macht, die zu kaufen, da es im besten Fall 300W Geräte mit unterirdischer Effizienz sind - und die bekommt man fürs gleiche Geld!
Steht halt nur drauf, was auch raus kommt und nicht irgendwelche Phantasie Werte...


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2012)

krolf schrieb:


> und ich hatte mal mit den Verkäufer geschrieben und er meinte es hat eine Effizienz von <80% , also unter 80 oder?
> 
> Gruß



Ja das Netzteil kommt nicht mal ansatzweise auf 80% Effizienz. 



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Sollte das nur Glück sein, nee nee Freunde!!!


 
Ja es ist reines Glück dass es noch läuft.
Die AMD 6870 braucht auch nicht so viel Strom. Bau mal eine GTX 580 ein. Dann streckt sich das LC-Power weg.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Mai 2012)

Ein wenig spät um nach der Qualität des NTs zu fragen. In meinen Augen ist es ein Platz für die Tonne. Gut wenn man die Leistung nicht abfordert mag es sogar eine Weile halten, aber meine Hardware möchte ich dem nicht anvertrauen


----------



## krolf (18. Mai 2012)

Naja hatte den Verkäufer wärent des Kaufes gefragt und da meinte er das halt und so steht es auch in den Papieren das es <80% Effizienz hat.
^^


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2012)

krolf schrieb:


> Naja hatte den Verkäufer wärent des Kaufes gefragt und da meinte er das halt und so steht es auch in den Papieren das es <80% Effizienz hat.
> ^^


 
Hast du den Verkäufer nicht mal gefragt ob das Netzteil auch das leisten kann was es laut Aufkleber leisten soll? 
Oder wie erklärt er sich dass andere Hersteller für 750 Watt Netzteil über 100€ haben wollen und MS Tech nur 35€?


----------



## krolf (18. Mai 2012)

naja ist ein Halbes Jahr her , da dachte ich Netzteil ist Netzteil ^^

mfg


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2012)

krolf schrieb:


> naja ist ein Halbes Jahr her , da dachte ich Netzteil ist Netzteil ^^
> 
> mfg


 
Du bist doch seit November hier. Noch nie ein Netzteil Test oder sowas gelesen?


----------



## krolf (18. Mai 2012)

Ja war schon hier aber noch nicht aktiv , also hatte mich angemeldet weil ein Kumpel meinte das ich her kommen kann wen ich Probleme habe , und hatte halt nicht daran gedacht das ich mir hier Kauftipps holen kann.

Habe den Verkäufer mal angeschrieben das , das Netzteil keine <80% haben kann , und was wir da jetzt machen.

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2012)

krolf schrieb:


> Habe den Verkäufer mal angeschrieben das , das Netzteil keine <80% haben kann , und was wir da jetzt machen.



Immer noch Plan A verfolgen: Wegwerfen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2012)

krolf schrieb:


> Ja war schon hier aber noch nicht aktiv , also hatte mich angemeldet weil ein Kumpel meinte das ich her kommen kann wen ich Probleme habe , und hatte halt nicht daran gedacht das ich mir hier Kauftipps holen kann.
> 
> Habe den Verkäufer mal angeschrieben das , das Netzteil keine <80% haben kann , und was wir da jetzt machen.
> 
> Gruß



Du hättest ja mal per Google usw. nachlesen können, ich meine wenn ich etwas Billiges kaufe ( das Wort günstig ist ja etwas unpassend ) will ich doch wissen ob es ein Schnäppchen ist. Versuche das Teil irgendwie noch in klingende Münzen zu verwandeln und betrachte es als Lehrgeld, oder du nimmst Schippie und haust feste druff und vergräbst es für die Nachwelt.


----------



## Dexter74 (19. Mai 2012)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Hier steht zu lesen, das zwei PCI-E Stecker mit je einmal 8 und 6 Pin vorhanden sind. Das groh an Leistung wird hier nach altbekannten Anforderungen im 3,3+5,0V Bereich erzeugt, was z.B. viele Jahre lang von Asus demonstrativ auf deren Webseite gefordert wurde!!!


 
du bist ein Witzbold die beiden Leitungen werden seit Jahren kaum noch belastet/genutzt, Grafikarte, CPU etc. werden aus der +12V Leitung versorgt.  
Das Netzteil hat laut Datenblatt einen einzigen 6+2 PCIe Stecker und eine Effizenz kleiner 80%


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2012)

Oder du schickst es den Netzteilfreaks hier. Die würde bestimmte gerne mal Hand anlagen.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (19. Mai 2012)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Ich betreibe ein LC-Power 6550, mit einem Phenom 965BE und aus Platzgründen eine Sapphire 6870, einschließlich 3 HDD's und GA770 UD3, sowie einem Zalman CNPS8700 und 2 Bequiet-92mm Lüftern. Das ganze im engsten Raum eines Werkzeugkoffers vom Baumarkt, bei dem obendrein der Monitor im Deckel ist. Nun sind's schon mehr als 2 Jahre, ohne das es irgend einen NT-Defekt gegeben hat. Raumtemperaturen von erschlagenden 25-28°C hat der Stunden- und Tagelang ausgehalten, wobei die allgemeine Nutzung bei mindestens 5 Tage, 24h Dauerbetrieb abverlangt werden, meist mit ArmA I und II, oder anderen belastenden Anwendungen.
> 
> Meine anderen PC's betreibe ich ebenfalls mit billigen NT's, von Trust mit 570W, sowie Sinan und Tagan(letzteres kam mal 129 DM) mit 450W. Auch hier keine Ausfälle!
> 
> ...



Ach komm, jetzt tu doch nicht so, als ob du wüsstest, was Qualität bei Netzteilen heißt. Sonst würdest du ganz schnell merken, was für einen Quark zu verbreitest...


----------



## Cuddleman (19. Mai 2012)

Dexter74 schrieb:


> du bist ein Witzbold die beiden Leitungen werden seit Jahren kaum noch belastet/genutzt, Grafikarte, CPU etc. werden aus der +12V Leitung versorgt.
> Das Netzteil hat laut Datenblatt einen einzigen 6+2 PCIe Stecker und eine Effizenz kleiner 80%


 
Ich mach auch manchmal den Fehler und Antworte auf den ersten Komentar, meist steht später noch was anderes ergänzendes dazu.

Ich hab auch nicht behauptet, das es ein NT der allerneusten Generation ist, auch nicht die bescheidenen Effizienzwerte hervorgehoben und obendrein hat Asus seine Grundforderung seit 2-3 Jahren von ihrer Internetseite entfernt. Eben zeitgemäße Anpassung.

Außerdem neige ich persönlich nicht dazu, alles bis aufs letzte Auszureizen (gemäß meines Grundsatzes) und deshalb halten diese Dinge bei mir auch entsprechend länger.


----------



## Sickpuppy (19. Mai 2012)

Jaja die lieben Verkäufer.
War auch mal in einem mir neuen PC-Laden und wollte fix nen neues NT weil mir mein altes (LC-Power wer häts gedacht) abgeraucht ist.
nachdem ich dann erzählt habe was ich für HW habe stellte der Verkäufer mir ein 750W Tronje NT vor. Gefolgt von einiger Lobhuddelei über das NT und der Aussage, er hätte das schon oft verkauft und nie Probleme gehabt, fragte ich ihn wie dass denn ist wenn ich mal auf SLI aurüsten will. Er meinte 2 GTX285 wären kein Thema. Man könne das mit Adaptern regeln. ALLES KLAR dachte ich nur, habe mich nett bedankt und bin gegangen.
Das NT würde höchstwahrscheinlich nichtmal EINE 285 ohne Mucken stemmen. (glaube es hatte 20A auf einer oder maximal 2 12vRails)

Man lerne: Verkäufer machen auch nur ihren Job und VERKAUFEN. 

Ach und wie sich später herausstellte hatte das LC-Power bei seinem Tod nicht nur sich selbst gekillt sondern CPU, MB und 2 Platten mitgenommen. Alles in Allem ein teurer Spass.


----------



## FreezerX (19. Mai 2012)

Wer sich beim Netzteilkauf verlässt, wird häufig verlassen.

Ich habe in großen Elektronikketten noch niemanden gesehen, der wirklich Ahnung hatte. 
Gestern war ich in einem großen Elektronikhandel, und die hatten nur ein einziges 80+ Bronze Netzteil, alle anderen lagen darunter.


----------



## Dexter74 (19. Mai 2012)

wenn Asus schreibt das im Himmel ist Jahrmarkt ist glaubst du es auch? Die Zeiten wo man extrem starke +3,3 und +5V Leitungen brauchte sind schon seit 10 Jahren vorbei.  

Die Ausstattung passt eher zu einem 350W Netzteil, viel mehr wird es auch nicht leisten und ein 350W Marken NT kostet auch nur knappe 40€.


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2012)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Außerdem neige ich persönlich nicht dazu, alles bis aufs letzte Auszureizen (gemäß meines Grundsatzes) und deshalb halten diese Dinge bei mir auch entsprechend länger.


 
Du kaufst dir also ein billiges 750 Watt Netzteil mit einer Effizienz von weniger als 70% weil dein Rechner vielleicht 300 Watt braucht?
Tolle Rechnung. Schon mal daran gedacht wie viel Strom du sparen könntest wenn du ein effizienteres, kleineres Netzteil kaufen würdest?


----------



## Cuddleman (19. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kaufst dir also ein billiges 750 Watt Netzteil mit einer Effizienz von weniger als 70% weil dein Rechner vielleicht 300 Watt braucht?
> Tolle Rechnung. Schon mal daran gedacht wie viel Strom du sparen könntest wenn du ein effizienteres, kleineres Netzteil kaufen würdest?


 

Zu dem Zeitpunkt wo ich meine NT's erworben habe, lagen die Preise zu merklich effizienteren NT's deutlich weiter auseinander und durch die nicht Ausfälle der Billigen, relativiert sich die Ersparnis im Verhältnis zu den angefallenen Stromkosten.
Wieviel Geld spart man, wenn man alle neuen Trends mit macht. Also z.B. alle 2Jahre ein neues NT kauft, das 2-3% effizienter als das Alte ist, um im Jahr an den gesamten im Haushalt anfallenden Stromkosten zu sparen? Vor allem, wenn man feststellt, das schon wieder neue Hardware mit noch mehr (effizienter) Leistung am Markt erhältlich ist und man noch andere PC-Komponenten dazu kaufen muß, damit alles rund und harmonisch läuft bzw. zu den Softwareanforderungen paßt, wobei bei weiten die Stromkostenersparnis durch die Neuanschaffungen aufgefressen wird. Mittlerweile ist der Kongurenzkampf und die Nachfrage soweit vorangeschritten, das sich die Preisspannen recht ordentlich angenähert haben, auch die Billigen sind nicht mehr so billig verarbeitet wie einst. Die Frechheit besteht dann aber darin, das u.a. im Internet die ach so plötzlich uneffizienten Komponenten verkauft werden und da gibts plötzlich kein Gewissen mehr, sondern nur den Gedanken des eigenen Vorteils. Auch die heute noch so hoch gelobte Hardware ist morgen ein alter Hut.
"Dank" sei der Erfindung der Obsoleszens die in allen Branchen alltäglich ist und unsere Arbeitsplätze weitestgehend erhält. Die funktioniert auch durch Werbung, in den Köpfen der Menschen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Mai 2012)

Dann erfreue dich an deinem Glück, die NTs sind trotzdem Schrott. Ein befreundeter Händler hatte mal aus Spass 50 LCs geordert, nach 2 Tagen hatte er fast 60% schon zurück. Ich persönlich kenne niemanden der sich ewig ein neues NT kauft wenn er bei der Anschaffung etwas Wert auf Qualität und passender Leistung legt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Mai 2012)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Zu dem Zeitpunkt wo ich meine NT's erworben habe, lagen die Preise zu merklich effizienteren NT's deutlich weiter auseinander und durch die nicht Ausfälle der Billigen, relativiert sich die Ersparnis im Verhältnis zu den angefallenen Stromkosten.


1. Nein
2. Hast du dir ein überlabeltes 200-350W Netzteil mit unzureichenden Schutzfunktionen gekauft.
3. Hast du bei Markenware wenigstens Garantie.
Denn was du hier zu der Ausfallrate sagst, ist völliger Lötzinn, denn ausfallen tun alle, nur dass du bei Markenware auch dein defektes Gerät getauscht bekommen kannst - im Gegensatz zu NoName Ware...




Cuddleman schrieb:


> Wieviel Geld spart man, wenn man alle neuen Trends mit macht. Also z.B. alle 2Jahre ein neues NT kauft, das 2-3% effizienter als das Alte ist, um im Jahr an den gesamten im Haushalt anfallenden Stromkosten zu sparen?


Nur blöd, das wir gerade nicht von 2-3% Effizienz Unterschied zu einem modernen Markengerät sprechen sondern von 20-30%, also dem Zehnfachen von dem was du gerade erzählst. Wobei auch 40% nicht unmöglich sind.

Also im Klartext heißt das, dass deine ach so tollen NoName Teile bei etwa 50-60% rumdümpeln, vielleicht schaffens auch noch 70%, aber mehr echt nicht. Und das nennst du jetzt echt 'geringfügiger Mehrverbrauch'?! Nicht dein Ernst, oder?!



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Vor allem, wenn man feststellt, das schon wieder neue Hardware mit noch mehr (effizienter) Leistung am Markt erhältlich ist und man noch andere PC-Komponenten dazu kaufen muß, damit alles rund und harmonisch läuft bzw. zu den Softwareanforderungen paßt, wobei bei weiten die Stromkostenersparnis durch die Neuanschaffungen aufgefressen wird.



Was willst du uns hier überhaupt sagen?!  
Außer dass du gerade an einer sehr starken kognitiven Dissonanz leidest, die dir gerad irgendeinen Schrott schön reden lässt.

Nur um mal darzulegen, was für einen epischen Fail du gerade hinlegst:
Das ist etwa vergleichbar als wenn du einen Lada Niva besser reden würdest als z.B. einen Tiguan.

Kurzum: du redest dich gerad um Kopf und Kragen, mit deinem NoName gehype und dem Versuch deine NoName Geräte besser dastehen zu lassen als Markenware.



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Kongurenzkampf


Danke, reicht, mehr ist nicht mehr zu sagen.
Und auch nur ein weiteres Beispiel dafür, dass du gar nicht weißt, wovon du gerade überhaupt redest.



Cuddleman schrieb:


> und die Nachfrage soweit vorangeschritten, das sich die Preisspannen recht ordentlich angenähert haben, auch die Billigen sind nicht mehr so billig verarbeitet wie einst.


Äh, nein, eigentlich nicht...
Der billige Schrott ist noch billigerer Schrott geworden, nur gibt es mittlerer Weile von jedem Markenhersteller auch eine 'Preisoptimierte' Serie...
Und wer was billigeres als ein preiswertes, niederwattiges Markengerät kauft, weiß nicht was er tut. Und lässt sich von irgendwelchen Phantasiewerten blenden.



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Die Frechheit besteht dann aber darin, das u.a. im Internet die ach so plötzlich uneffizienten Komponenten verkauft werden und da gibts plötzlich kein Gewissen mehr, sondern nur den Gedanken des eigenen Vorteils.


Genau, wie das Inter Tech SL-550, oder anderen, vermeintlich preiswerten, Geräten.



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Auch die heute noch so hoch gelobte Hardware ist morgen ein alter Hut.


jaja, nee, is klar...
Insbesondere da die Halbwertzeit aktueller Komponenten, im Vergleich von vor 10, deutlich höher ist. Da kannst eine aktuelle CPU so lange nutzen, bis sie elendig verreckt, das ist auch heute wahrscheinlicher als dass sie zu langsam wird...

Oder kannst du mit einem Core 2 Duo, E6600, heute nichts mehr anfangen?! Ich denke, dass diese CPU auch heute noch ganz brauchbar ist. Ebenso die 9800GTX/GTS250, die auch heute noch benutzbar ist. 
Also was meinst du hier?!



Cuddleman schrieb:


> "Dank" sei der Erfindung der Obsoleszens die in allen Branchen alltäglich ist und unsere Arbeitsplätze weitestgehend erhält. Die funktioniert auch durch Werbung, in den Köpfen der Menschen!


Vielleicht solltest du weniger rumschwafeln und einfach mal auf den Punkt kommen?!
Weil das hier hat absolut rein gar nichts mit dem aktuellen Thema zu tun und ist nur ein sinnloses Ablenkungsmanöver, um von der eigentlichen Thematik abzulenken.

Oh und by the way: das oben verlinkte SL-550W hat in dem Review gar nur 50% geschafft, bei 80% Belastung hats die Grätsche gemacht.
Also besser doch ein 300W Markengerät, wie das FSP-350GHN gekauft, da weißt, was du hast, das Teil ist deutlich effizienter und es leistet auch, was drauf steht. Garantie gibts auch dazu...


----------



## Dexter74 (20. Mai 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann erfreue dich an deinem Glück, die NTs sind trotzdem Schrott. Ein befreundeter Händler hatte mal aus Spass 50 LCs geordert, nach 2 Tagen hatte er fast 60% schon zurück. Ich persönlich kenne niemanden der sich ewig ein neues NT kauft wenn er bei der Anschaffung etwas Wert auf Qualität und passender Leistung legt.


 
man kann aber nicht alle LC power über einen Kamm scheren

@ Cuddleman

Nochmal für dich, das was dein Elektronikschrott tatsächlich leistet schafft auch ein 350W Marken Netzteil, was nicht wirklich teurer ist und dazu noch reichlich Strom sparen dürfte.


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2012)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Zu dem Zeitpunkt wo ich meine NT's erworben habe, lagen die Preise zu merklich effizienteren NT's deutlich weiter auseinander und durch die nicht Ausfälle der Billigen, relativiert sich die Ersparnis im Verhältnis zu den angefallenen Stromkosten. Wieviel Geld spart man, wenn man alle neuen Trends mit macht. Also z.B. alle 2Jahre ein neues NT kauft, das 2-3% effizienter als das Alte ist, um im Jahr an den gesamten im Haushalt anfallenden Stromkosten zu sparen?



Das ist doch völlig Blödsinn.
Ein mieses Netzteil wie das Ms Tech schafft bestensfalls 70% und die auch nur im Idealfall. Ein aktuelles Gold Netzteil liegt bei 90% und die schafft es in der Regel fast bei jeder Auslastung.
Wieso wohl verbraucht der Rechner des TS so viel? Weil das Netzteil so eine miese Effizienz hat.



Dexter74 schrieb:


> man kann aber nicht alle LC power über einen Kamm scheren



Kannst du auch nicht aber die brauchbaren LC-Power kannst du an einem Finger abzählen und die, die schrott sind passen nicht in eine Schubkarre.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Mai 2012)

Dexter74 schrieb:


> man kann aber nicht alle LC power über einen Kamm scheren


 Öhm, doch, kann man.

Denn die anständigen LC-Power Geräte kosten mehr als vergleichbare Geräte von Markenherstellern.
Unterm Strich heißt das dann, dass LC-Power grundsätzlich nicht empfehlenswert ist -> entweder zu schlecht oder zu teuer...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Mai 2012)

Dexter74 schrieb:


> man kann aber nicht alle LC power über einen Kamm scheren



Ich bezog mich auf die Modelle worüber hier die ganze Zeit diskutiert wurde, und selbst die anderen Modelle würde ich mir nicht ins Haus holen


----------



## Cuddleman (20. Mai 2012)

1. Nein
2. Hast du dir ein überlabeltes 200-350W Netzteil mit unzureichenden Schutzfunktionen gekauft.
3. Hast du bei Markenware wenigstens Garantie.
Denn was du hier zu der Ausfallrate sagst, ist völliger Lötzinn, denn ausfallen tun alle, nur dass du bei Markenware auch dein defektes Gerät getauscht bekommen kannst - im Gegensatz zu NoName Ware...

*1. Bei meinen Trust habe ich damit gerechnet, bei den Schutzfunktionen wußte ich das man hier nur die nötigsten verbaute, z.B. Passiv...! Gemäß meines Grundsatzes passt es bisher ausgezeichnet. Warum soll ich es deshalb verschreien! 
*2. Dort wo ich meine Teile kaufe, werden Billig- und Markenware gleich behandelt, also sind Garantie und Rückgaberecht im selben Maße vorhanden, wie bei jeden seriösen Online-Händler!
Wer hier Lötzinn schreibt? Du darfst nicht von unseriösen Onlinehändlern auf seriöse schließen, und ja auch seriöse haben die Billigen im Angebote, siehe bei den ausgezeichneten Onlinehändler!


Nur blöd, das wir gerade nicht von 2-3% Effizienz Unterschied zu einem modernen Markengerät sprechen sondern von 20-30%, also dem Zehnfachen von dem was du gerade erzählst. Wobei auch 40% nicht unmöglich sind.

*Die Uneffizienz des NT's vom Threadersteller habe ich auch nicht schön geredet und dieses NT auch nicht mein Eigen genannt, somit auch nicht auf mich bezogen. Die NT's die ich selber genannt habe, werden allerdings in die gleiche Schublade gesteckt, wie das vom Treadersteller. Das meine, nicht mit heutiger Effizienz einhergehen, versteht sich von selbst und da betreibe ich auch keine Augenwischerei. Ich stelle nur dar, das es auch anders geht, als allgemein dargestellt. Es gibt kein Glück/Unglück, nur günstige/ungünstige Umstände!

Also im Klartext heißt das, dass deine ach so tollen NoName Teile bei etwa 50-60% rumdümpeln, vielleicht schaffens auch noch 70%, aber mehr echt nicht. Und das nennst du jetzt echt 'geringfügiger Mehrverbrauch'?! Nicht dein Ernst, oder?!

*Den Mehrverbrauch meiner NT's zweifle ich ebenfalls nicht an. Zum Zeitpunkt der Anschaffung, im Vergleich zu damalig effizienteren NT's, geht die Rechnung auf, da die Effizienzspanne noch deutlich geringer ausfiel, aber die Preisspanne erheblich weiter auseinander klaffte. 


Was willst du uns hier überhaupt sagen?! 
Außer dass du gerade an einer sehr starken kognitiven Dissonanz leidest, die dir gerad irgendeinen Schrott schön reden lässt.

*Interessante These! Wenn die meisten ein Blackout während einer Stromabschaltung haben, nähe ich in aller Ruhe meine Arbeitskleidung mit einer Nähmaschine vom Schrott, ohne Strom! Noch Stromeffizienter gehts nicht!
Zu viele glauben an die Versprechen: Neuer, Besser, Schöner, etc. Ich warte erst ab (Pentium 4/Bulldozer), ob es den auch wirklich so ist (im negativen/positiven Sinne) und entscheide dann über eine Neuanschaffung.


Nur um mal darzulegen, was für einen epischen Fail du gerade hinlegst:
Das ist etwa vergleichbar als wenn du einen Lada Niva besser reden würdest als z.B. einen Tiguan.

*Jein! Ich behaupte, das ein Opel Ampera, oder Toyota Prius I, effizienter als ein VW Tiguan sind!!

Kurzum: du redest dich gerad um Kopf und Kragen, mit deinem NoName gehype und dem Versuch deine NoName Geräte besser dastehen zu lassen als Markenware.

*Was meine NT's angeht, stehen diese bisher, gemäß meines Grundsatzes, der Markenware in Punkto Ausfall, in keinster Weise bisher nach. Und nochmal, ich habe nicht geschrieben, das meine so effizient sind, wie diverse Neue, oder damals wesentlich teurere. 


Danke, reicht, mehr ist nicht mehr zu sagen.

*Ist mir noch garnicht ausgefallen. Danke! Ich konnte deshalb über mich genauso schmunzeln, wie, wenn bei PCGH ähnliche Fehler auftreten.

Und auch nur ein weiteres Beispiel dafür, dass du gar nicht weißt, wovon du gerade überhaupt redest.

*Richig gestellt, war also, Konkurrenzkampf gemeint. Mit Augenzwinkern: daurch wird's auch nicht "mehrer"


Äh, nein, eigentlich nicht...
Der billige Schrott ist noch billigerer Schrott geworden, nur gibt es mittlerer Weile von jedem Markenhersteller auch eine 'Preisoptimierte' Serie...
Und wer was billigeres als ein preiswertes, niederwattiges Markengerät kauft, weiß nicht was er tut. Und lässt sich von irgendwelchen Phantasiewerten blenden.

*Richtig. Nur wer produziert und wer läßt produzieren bzw. schreibt vor was produziert wird! Was z.B. LC-Power angeht, sind mittlerweile positive Annäherungen zu den Preiswerten bewekstelligt!

Genau, wie das Inter Tech SL-550, oder anderen, vermeintlich preiswerten, Geräten.


jaja, nee, is klar...
Insbesondere da die Halbwertzeit aktueller Komponenten, im Vergleich von vor 10, deutlich höher ist. Da kannst eine aktuelle CPU so lange nutzen, bis sie elendig verreckt, das ist auch heute wahrscheinlicher als dass sie zu langsam wird...

* Genauso handhabe ich die Dinge, bis sie eben verenden. Bei meinen NT's dauerts eben, gemäß allgemeiner Unkerei, deutlich länger.

Oder kannst du mit einem Core 2 Duo, E6600, heute nichts mehr anfangen?! Ich denke, dass diese CPU auch heute noch ganz brauchbar ist. Ebenso die 9800GTX/GTS250, die auch heute noch benutzbar ist. 
Also was meinst du hier?!

*Bei mir arbeiten sogar für entsprechende Aufgaben, heutzutage wahnsinnig uneffiziente und lahme Sockel A-Barton-3000/939-X2-3800,FX60/AM2-X2-5200,6400 Prozzessoren, mit AGP-X800, HD2600XT,PCI-E-7800GTX,8800GTS(320/512MB)/GT, mit immernoch den gleichen NT's. Intel gibts bei mir nur im Notebook R70, es war zu schade, um weggeworfen zu werden. Belächeln und kopfschütteln ist erlaubt, ich hab ein ungemein dickes Fell!

Vielleicht solltest du weniger rumschwafeln und einfach mal auf den Punkt kommen?!
Weil das hier hat absolut rein gar nichts mit dem aktuellen Thema zu tun und ist nur ein sinnloses Ablenkungsmanöver, um von der eigentlichen Thematik abzulenken.

*Dann denk nochmal nach, vorallem über den zweiten Teil.

Oh und by the way: das oben verlinkte SL-550W hat in dem Review gar nur 50% geschafft, bei 80% Belastung hats die Grätsche gemacht.
Also besser doch ein 300W Markengerät, wie das FSP-350GHN gekauft, da weißt, was du hast, das Teil ist deutlich effizienter und es leistet auch, was drauf steht. Garantie gibts auch dazu...[/QUOTE]

*Ich habe das NT nicht, genauso wenig unter dem Namen jemals anderweitig verbaut, somit auch keine eigenen Erfahrungen.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (20. Mai 2012)

Herrje, was für ein durcheinander. Lass mich das nochmal Ordnen.
Bitte PCGH, erlaubt endlich mal geschachtelte Zitate! 



Spoiler






> 1. Nein
> 2. Hast du dir ein überlabeltes 200-350W Netzteil mit unzureichenden Schutzfunktionen gekauft.
> 3. Hast du bei Markenware wenigstens Garantie.
> Denn was du hier zu der Ausfallrate sagst, ist völliger Lötzinn, denn   ausfallen tun alle, nur dass du bei Markenware auch dein defektes Gerät   getauscht bekommen kannst - im Gegensatz zu NoName  Ware...





> *1. Bei meinen Trust habe ich damit gerechnet, bei  den Schutzfunktionen  wußte ich das man hier nur die nötigsten  verbaute, z.B. Passiv...! Gemäß  meines Grundsatzes passt es bisher  ausgezeichnet. Warum soll ich es  deshalb verschreien!
> *2. Dort wo ich meine Teile kaufe, werden Billig- und Markenware gleich   behandelt, also sind Garantie und Rückgaberecht im selben Maße   vorhanden, wie bei jeden seriösen Online-Händler!
> Wer hier Lötzinn schreibt? Du darfst nicht von unseriösen Onlinehändlern   auf seriöse schließen, und ja auch seriöse haben die Billigen im   Angebote, siehe bei den ausgezeichneten Onlinehändler!





1. Du schreibst von der Passiv-PFC. Das ist keine Schutzschaltung,  sondern eine veraltete Technik zur Leistungsfaktorkorrektur. Das hat mit  Schutzschaltungen nichts zu tun, sondern ist eine günstige  "Alternative" zur Aktiv-PFC, die bei Billignetzteilen verbaut wird, wo  Effizienz und Qualität eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen.
Nebenbei sollten Netzteile eine Vollausstattung an SChutzschaltungen  aufweisen können, weil dir sonst dein gesamter PC um die Ohren fliegt,  wenn was nicht passt. Hier gibt es kein "nur die nötigsten" - ein  weiterer Beweis, dass du keine Ahnung hast, wovon du gerade redest. Oder verzichtest du beim Auto auch auf einen Airbag, weil es dann günstiger ist? Nötig ist er ja nicht, es gibt ja schon einen Sicherheitsgurt...
2. Und wenn mal was drauf geht? Dann muss das Netzteil zurück zum  Hersteller. Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, dass dir da noch eins  Erstattet wird?



Spoiler






> Nur blöd, das wir gerade nicht von 2-3% Effizienz Unterschied zu  einem  modernen Markengerät sprechen sondern von 20-30%, also dem  Zehnfachen  von dem was du gerade erzählst. Wobei auch 40% nicht  unmöglich sind.





> *Die Uneffizienz des NT's vom  Threadersteller habe ich auch nicht schön  geredet und dieses NT auch  nicht mein Eigen genannt, somit auch nicht  auf mich bezogen. Die NT's  die ich selber genannt habe, werden  allerdings in die gleiche Schublade  gesteckt, wie das vom  Treadersteller. Das meine, nicht mit heutiger  Effizienz einhergehen,  versteht sich von selbst und da betreibe ich  auch keine Augenwischerei.  Ich stelle nur dar, das es auch anders geht,  als allgemein dargestellt.  Es gibt kein Glück/Unglück, nur  günstige/ungünstige Umstände!





Sie werden zurecht in die selbe Schublade gesteckt, auch, wenn du es nicht wahrhaben willst.
Natürlich gibt es Glück und Unglück. Das gibt es immer. Du hattest eben  bisher Glück mit deinem. Ein LC-Power-Netzteil eines Freundes hat auch 4  Jahre lang sang- und klanglos seinen Dienst getan - bis jetzt. Jetzt  arbeitet ein hocheffizientes BeQuiet Straight Power E9 in seinem  Rechner. Der Systemstabilität hat es gut getan, nachdem Festplatten und  Laufwerke beim alten NT den Dienst quittiert hatten.




Spoiler






> Also im Klartext heißt das, dass deine ach so tollen NoName Teile  bei  etwa 50-60% rumdümpeln, vielleicht schaffens auch noch 70%, aber  mehr  echt nicht. Und das nennst du jetzt echt 'geringfügiger  Mehrverbrauch'?!  Nicht dein Ernst, oder?!





> *Den  Mehrverbrauch meiner NT's zweifle ich ebenfalls nicht an. Zum  Zeitpunkt  der Anschaffung, im Vergleich zu damalig effizienteren NT's,  geht die  Rechnung auf, da die Effizienzspanne noch deutlich geringer  ausfiel,  aber die Preisspanne erheblich weiter auseinander klaffte.





Preisfrage: wann hast du denn dein Netzteil gekauft?
Zu jedem Zeitpunkt hätte sich ein sinnvolles Netzteil gelohnt. Ein  Freund verwendet schon 6 (?) Jahre lang ein Netzteil von Enermax  (Liberty 520w glaub ich), das immernoch wunderbar funktioniert - auch nach regelmäßigen Aufrüstarbeiten - und  relativ effizient ist es auch noch. Er hatte noch nie Probleme damit.




Spoiler






> Was willst du uns hier überhaupt sagen?!
> Außer dass du gerade an einer sehr starken kognitiven Dissonanz  leidest, die dir gerad irgendeinen Schrott schön reden  lässt





> *Interessante These! Wenn die meisten ein Blackout  während einer  Stromabschaltung haben, nähe ich in aller Ruhe meine  Arbeitskleidung mit  einer Nähmaschine vom Schrott, ohne Strom! Noch  Stromeffizienter gehts  nicht!
> Zu viele glauben an die Versprechen: Neuer, Besser, Schöner, etc. Ich   warte erst ab (Pentium 4/Bulldozer), ob es den auch wirklich so ist (im   negativen/positiven Sinne) und entscheide dann über eine  Neuanschaffung.





Ich weiß nicht, was du uns mit diesem Statement sagen möchstest. Es  führt direkt um den heißen Brei herum und hat mit obrigem nichts mehr am  Hut.



Spoiler






> Nur um mal darzulegen, was für einen epischen Fail du gerade hinlegst:
> Das ist etwa vergleichbar als wenn du einen Lada Niva besser reden würdest als z.B. einen Tiguan.
> Kurzum: du redest dich gerad um Kopf und Kragen, mit deinem NoName   gehype und dem Versuch deine NoName Geräte besser dastehen zu lassen als   Markenware.





> *Jein! Ich behaupte, das ein Opel Ampera, oder Toyota Prius I, effizienter als ein VW Tiguan sind!!
> *Was meine NT's angeht, stehen diese bisher, gemäß meines Grundsatzes,   der Markenware in Punkto Ausfall, in keinster Weise bisher nach. Und   nochmal, ich habe nicht geschrieben, das meine so effizient sind, wie   diverse Neue, oder damals wesentlich teurere.





*Nein, tust du nicht, denn Opel Ampera und Toyota Prius sind ja Autos,  die im Normalfall auch problemlos funktionieren und allgemein als gut  anerkannt sind. Das ist bei deinen Netzteilen nicht der Fall. Du sagst uns, dass euib Trabbi effizienter ist, als ein Tiguan, wenn überhaupt.
*Dann hattest du bisher einfach Glück. Wie schon gesagt, in meinem  Umfeld sind bereits alle Billignetzteile tot. Du hast wohl einfach das  richtige erwischt. Punkt. 
Dass du nicht auf die Effizienz anspielst, wiederspricht deiner These, die du eine Zeile weiter oben aufgestellt hast.



Spoiler






> Äh, nein, eigentlich nicht...
> Der billige Schrott ist noch billigerer Schrott geworden, nur gibt es mittlerer Weile von jedem Markenhersteller auch eine 'Preisoptimierte' Serie...
> Und  wer was billigeres als ein preiswertes, niederwattiges  Markengerät  kauft, weiß nicht was er tut. Und lässt sich von  irgendwelchen  Phantasiewerten blenden.





> *Richtig. Nur wer  produziert und wer läßt produzieren bzw. schreibt vor  was produziert  wird! Was z.B. LC-Power angeht, sind mittlerweile  positive Annäherungen  zu den Preiswerten bewekstelligt!
> Genau, wie das Inter Tech SL-550, oder anderen, vermeintlich preiswerten, Geräten.





Das Inter-Tech SL-550 ist einfach nur kompletter Schrott, zu nichts zu  gebrauchen. Genau wie die Combat-Power-Serie. Von Besserung keine Spur,  diese NTs sind einfach nur dazu da, DAUs zu ködern, die denken, dass bei  Netzteilen auch die Regel "viel hilft viel" funktioniert - und damit  falsch liegen.
LC-Power hingegen ist wirklich ein Hersteller, der sich in letzter Zeit  deutlich gebessert hat. Die Silver-Shield-Serie ist sogar recht  brauchbar, wenn man Reviews traut. Nichtsdestotrotz kommt sie nicht  gegen preisoptimierte Serien von Cougar oder BeQuiet an, die Konkurrenz  ist zu stark und Billignetzteile sind einfach zu schlecht. Bei den oben  genannten Markenherstellern bekommt man nämlich eine Vollausstattung in  den Sicherheitsschaltungen und eine Garantie obendrauf.
Die alten NTs von LC-Power sind aber nach wie vor Billigmist. Elektroschrott. Wegwerfware. Egal, wie du es nennst.




Spoiler






> jaja, nee, is klar...
> Insbesondere da die Halbwertzeit aktueller Komponenten, im Vergleich von   vor 10, deutlich höher ist. Da kannst eine aktuelle CPU so lange   nutzen, bis sie elendig verreckt, das ist auch heute wahrscheinlicher   als dass sie zu langsam wird...





> * Genauso handhabe ich  die Dinge, bis sie eben verenden. Bei meinen NT's  dauerts eben, gemäß  allgemeiner Unkerei, deutlich länger.





An deiner Stelle würde ich hoffen, dass dein NT noch lange hält. Mit  etwas Pech bist du danach auch CPU, Mainboard und Grafikkarte los.




Spoiler






> Oder kannst du mit einem Core 2 Duo, E6600, heute nichts mehr  anfangen?!  Ich denke, dass diese CPU auch heute noch ganz brauchbar  ist. Ebenso  die 9800GTX/GTS250, die auch heute noch benutzbar ist.
> Also was meinst du hier?!





> *Bei mir arbeiten sogar für entsprechende Aufgaben, heutzutage   wahnsinnig uneffiziente und lahme Sockel   A-Barton-3000/939-X2-3800,FX60/AM2-X2-5200,6400 Prozzessoren, mit   AGP-X800, HD2600XT,PCI-E-7800GTX,8800GTS(320/512MB)/GT, mit immernoch   den gleichen NT's. Intel gibts bei mir nur im Notebook R70, es war zu   schade, um weggeworfen zu werden. Belächeln und kopfschütteln ist   erlaubt, ich hab ein ungemein dickes Fell!





/OT, wird nicht kommentiert.



Spoiler






> Vielleicht solltest du weniger rumschwafeln und einfach mal auf den Punkt kommen?!
> Weil das hier hat absolut rein gar nichts mit dem aktuellen Thema zu tun   und ist nur ein sinnloses Ablenkungsmanöver, um von der eigentlichen   Thematik abzulenken.





> *Dann denk nochmal nach, vorallem über den zweiten Teil.





/OT, wird nicht kommentiert.



Spoiler






> Oh und by the way: das oben verlinkte SL-550W hat in dem Review gar nur   50% geschafft, bei 80% Belastung hats die Grätsche gemacht.
> Also besser doch ein 300W Markengerät, wie das FSP-350GHN gekauft, da   weißt, was du hast, das Teil ist deutlich effizienter und es leistet   auch, was drauf steht. Garantie gibts auch dazu...





> *Ich  habe das NT nicht, genauso wenig unter dem Namen jemals anderweitig  verbaut, somit auch keine eigenen Erfahrungen.





/OT,  wird nicht kommentiert.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hast du aber schön gemacht.
> Cuddleman muß Politker sein bei dem ganzen widersprechen von eigenen Aussage


 Danke! 
Teilweise hab ich das auch gedacht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Mai 2012)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Herrje, was für ein durcheinander. Lass mich das nochmal Ordnen.
> Bitte PCGH, erlaubt endlich mal geschachtelte Zitate!


 
Hast du aber schön gemacht. 
Cuddleman muß Politker sein bei dem ganzen widersprechen von eigenen Aussage


----------



## dolphin787 (17. Juni 2013)

Ich kann nur davon abraten. Nach nur 14 Tagen Betrieb Kurzschluss im Netzteil. Und das bei einem AMD Phenom II X4 mit nur einer HD
und uralt-Grafik HD4850.

Eben Made in China!


----------



## Klarostorix (17. Juni 2013)

Warum gräbst du einen Thread aus dem letzten Jahr aus


----------



## Sf-y (24. Februar 2014)

Reicht das Netzteil für den Betrieb von 2x GTX 570 aus?
Andere Empfehlungen?


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. Februar 2014)

Mit einem Netzteil von MS-tech sollte man nichts betreiben.


----------



## Philipus II (24. Februar 2014)

Das Ding kann jederzeit die Hardware töten, ausreichen ist also relativ. Wenn dus ausprobieren willst, halte sicherheitshalber einen passenden Feuerlöscher bereit und mache dich mit der Handhabung vertraut


----------



## Sf-y (24. Februar 2014)

Danke, dann kann ich meinem Kameraden sagen das er sich nen Be Quiet kaufen soll


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. Februar 2014)

Wenn das so einfach wäre  Was hat er für ein Budget und System?


----------



## poiu (24. Februar 2014)

muss nicht be quiet sein, nur eins das ihm nicht um die ohren fliegt wenn seine Graka es schief anlächelt


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. Februar 2014)

Genau


----------



## X6Sixcore (24. Februar 2014)

Was für Silvester.


----------



## poiu (24. Februar 2014)

viel zu unspektakulär für Silvester


----------



## _chiller_ (24. Februar 2014)

Also das MS-Tech Value mit 950W hat bei mir drei Wochen gehalten(lauter Knall, Sicherung ist ebenfalls rausgeflogen), das Austauschgerät habe ich verkauft, beim Käufer hat dieses zwei Wochen gehalten. Netzteile von MS-Tech sind also nicht günstig oder preiswert, sondern billig.

Und dieser arme Kerl hat sein MS-Tech mit einer Überlast von 1300W betrieben, ich denke er hat draus gelernt:
http://images.alphacoders.com/528/52831.jpg


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. Februar 2014)

Sowas ist perfekt für Silvester 

Bauen wir der Datenschutzbeauftragten so was in den Rechner, dann müssen sie und das Netzteil ausgetauscht werden


----------



## JoM79 (25. Februar 2014)

1300W auf nem 950W Netzteil, das ist doch mal ne super funktionierende Schutzschaltung.


----------



## poiu (25. Februar 2014)

siehe das verlinkte bild das war ein shcerz die teile schaffen wohl nichtmal 500W


----------



## Maiemi (20. April 2015)

Hi 

Bin neu hier 
Hab diesen Beitrag gelesen 
Und hab dieses Netzteil auch gehabt als not Lösung nur gestern ist es mir anscheint durch geflogen mach ca 3 Monaten 
Pc ging aus - danach flog die Sicherung raus 
Hab es dann gewechselt aber brauch ein neues nur weis ich nicht welches ich am besten nehmen kann , da ich ab und wann auch mal nen Game laufen lasse 
Mein System gerade 
Amd athlon x64 5800+ 
Acer mainboard 
8 Gb RAM 
SATA Festplatte (glaub 350 Gb)
SATA DVD Laufwerk 
Und 
Msi r7 250 2gb DDR 3 Grafikkarte 
Die kein Anschluss für Strom hat sondern den Strom übern Board bekommt 
Und sry schreibe gerade über Handy deswegen keine links 
Könnt ihr mir vieleicht ein stabiles , gutes Netzteil für mein System empfehlen ?

Lg


----------



## _chiller_ (20. April 2015)

Soll der PC in den nächsten Monaten aufgerüstet werden? Für das aktuelle System reicht auch ein (gutes) 300W-Netzteil.


----------



## Maiemi (20. April 2015)

Ja am besten wohl
Da ich nicht weis 
In wie fern ich das jetzige Netzteil belasten kann 
War eigentlich nur um zu schauen ob der pc noch geht 
300 w ? Meinste das packt die Grafikkarte unter volllast ? 
Da 400w für haben sollte 
Laut Hersteller , hab gerade geschaut nach Netzteilen aber ich weis nicht in wie fern die amper Last der einzelen Anschlüsse ausschlaggebend sind


----------



## _chiller_ (20. April 2015)

Es würde mich wundern wenn dein System die 300 Watt auch nur zur hälfte erreichen würde  Hier mal ein paar vorschläge:
Produktvergleich Antec VP350P, 350W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06430-9), be quiet! System Power 7 300W ATX 2.31 (BN140), LC-Power Pro-Line LC7300 V2.3 Silver Shield 300W ATX 2.3, Corsair VS Series VS350 350W ATX 2.31 (CP-9020052-EU), be quiet! Pure Power L8 30

Die 400W die der Grafikkarten-Hersteller auf die Verpackung schreibt, bezieht sich auf die Billignetzteile die nicht das leisten was sie versprechen. Du kannst dir also denken wie schlecht das MS-Tech war wenn es nur 3 Monate gehalten hat  Die Netzteile aus meiner Auflistung leisten das was auf der Verpackung steht. Ausreichen tut bereits das günstige Antec VP350P, falls du es etwas effizienter magst, kannst du dir auch das LC-Power anschauen, welches sich grade im Abverkauf befindet. Besonders leise ist das be quiet! L8 300W.


----------



## Maiemi (20. April 2015)

danke dir  werd es mir anschauen  
hab ja ein watt zähler mit dran am sicherungskasten (stadtwerke ebend) 
und konnte so errechen das mein system unter volllast 200-230 watt zieht anscheint 
mit monitor mit einberechnet


----------



## _chiller_ (21. April 2015)

Siehst du, Minus Monitor und abzüglich der Effizienz liegst du dann bei unter 150W - zumindest auf jeden Fall unter 300W


----------

